# Blundstone Boots



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Does anyone have any thoughts on these boots. Also, if you've owned them, do they run true to size? Thanks in advance.

https://www.blundstoneusa.com/


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a pair, and I love them. They saw me through three winters in Ann Arbot, Michigan and another winter in Ithaca, New York. They look as new, minor creasing, and pretty minimal wear on the soles. They are perfect to wear around town, and then switch into something more classy in the office.

Buy them.


----------



## MichaelB (Dec 17, 2004)

I bought a pair for sloppy days on campus here in Rhode Island, and they are great--very comfortable, virtually waterproof, decent-looking (you can get away with them and khakis or cords, a sportcoat and a tie). They do run big.


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a pair of 500s. I find them to run true to size. If anything, they're a touch narrow and tight over the instep.


----------



## Thornhill (May 14, 2006)

For what it's worth, I had to try on several pair on a couple of different occasions, though they were all purportedly the same size.


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

I've been wearing Blundstone's for 15+ years. Probably the most comfortable boots you'll ever wear. The only downsides are that my pant's leg sometimes gets caught on the top of the boots and I have to bend over to fix it and, as far as I know, they can't be resoled.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

Great boots that seem to last forever. Not real stylish looking and I wouldn't consider wearing them with anything above jeans/khakis, but they are very comfortable. I'm a 10.5 US and I wear a 10 in Blundstone. Some charts say that I should wear a 9.5 in Blunnies but I tried and they were too short. The Stout Brown is aptly named. It's the color of Guiness and close to black.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Great long-lasting shoe. Unlike previous posters, I think they run a little small.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

A lawyer in my office wears them and she loves them. She wears men's sizes and she says they're really warm. That's a big deal in Vermont, you know.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

I've had a pair and do recall that they ran a half-size big. They market aggressively to the equestrian set so I bought a pair for use around the barn. Within a year, the sole of one had cracked clear through, and the upper was starting to seperate from both. Their sales force were astounded that they had worn so poorly so quickly, but they made no effort to replace or repair them so I've moved on to other brands. Other folks I know have had the same pair for years - maybe I just got lemons.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Ugly and not sized correctly. I don't own a pair because they are ugly and not sized correctly


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I prefer the RM Williams Garden boots...they are just as sturdy and a bit more versatile. They can also be resoled as necessary!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Ugly and not sized correctly. I don't own a pair because they are ugly and not sized correctly


It's strange but I think thier "ugliness" somehow makes them more appealing. As Jack noted, they are a great shoe for snow and slush.


----------



## anglophile (Jul 7, 2006)

Good Old Sledge said:


> They market aggressively to the equestrian set so I bought a pair for use around the barn. Within a year, the sole of one had cracked clear through, and the upper was starting to seperate from both. Their sales force were astounded that they had worn so poorly so quickly, but they made no effort to replace or repair them so I've moved on to other brands. Other folks I know have had the same pair for years - maybe I just got lemons.


I wear mine every day to the barn. Just about everyone in the barn (riders, trainers, vets, the farrier, ect...) wear them exlusively. A fantastic boot that wears like iron, even when constantly exposed to manure and urine that normally eat a pair of boots in about 3 months.

As a style item, they are somewhat lacking. Chunky and rather work-boot like but warm, virtually waterproof, comfortable and indestructable. I have never heard of anyone having a problem like noted above. I have found them to be very well made and tough as nails.


----------



## Plainsman (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks like this post had died off but wanted to add that I had a pair of these on order about the time this post came up and was glad to see some of the positive feedback.

I happened to get these the day before I started 2 straight days of repairing a fence. After 8+ hours each day in damp conditions they never once bothered me and my feet never got wet. For new shoes that is something to be said. They wore perfectly right out of the box in rugged and tough conditions. Probably the most comfortable boots I have ever owned. I thought they were very true to size. Highly recommended.


----------



## bedrock (Sep 12, 2007)

I love blundstones. Some think they are unattractive. I do not feel this way. To me they are the late 80's Volvo wagon of shoes. It is precisely that they are utilitarian, simple, practical, understated. In fact it is the crude appearance that attracts me to these boots and to other aspects of the traditional American ways. It is that the wearer does not give a fig about what contemporary man says. Excellent in town and country.


----------

